# Santa Clara Area?



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey everyone...

New rider here. Seriously new and out of shape I should say. Wondering if anyone lives around the Santa Clara area. Gets a bit boring riding by myself. Would be really interested in finding someone to ride with here and there to help push myself.


Thanks!


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

It would help if you can provide more details on your age, fitness, etc.


----------



## Siena (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes more detail would help. How far do you ride? What is your goal with riding? I have in the past help a few new rider get more comfortable out on the road. 
If your out by yourself roll up on another ride and say "HI". It really does work good. I have talked with many many nice men and woman.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Come ride with the Almaden Cycle Touring Club and/or the San Jose Bicycle Club. Cheers.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

32. So far only ridden a few times. Seven miles at 15mph average is my longest. Goal is to do a century as far as distance goes. Mostly using this to get back into shape. Haven't been playing hockey because of work, so I really need an activity to get myself in shape. I know it isn't a lot, but I really am enjoying riding and want to keep doing better.

Oh, I smoke. Which sucks, but this is another way to help me kick that habit and be in better shape.

I can answer whatever other questions you guys have. Thanks a lot for the replies.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha, another hockey player working on cycling  I'm near the San Jose/Campbell border and now that my hockey days are done for a while due to injury my ride time will be going up. I'm starting to spend more time climbing Stevens Creek Resv. area when I can.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you ridden the Calabazas Creek Trail (from Cabrillo and San Tomas to Sunnyvale Baylands and back is about 10 miles)? It's a very nice MUP, without a ton of foot traffic.

I'll have my bike at work in SC during the summer, when I get off earlier. Maybe we can connect then.


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

I live in Santa Clara. Calaveras Creek Trail is a good trail if you're looking for a (rather short) flat ride, I ride it to work everyday.

Stevens Canyon is probably the best place that's out of the city near Santa Clara, but it might be a bit hilly if you're new.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

jorgemonkey said:


> Haha, another hockey player working on cycling  I'm near the San Jose/Campbell border and now that my hockey days are done for a while due to injury my ride time will be going up. I'm starting to spend more time climbing Stevens Creek Resv. area when I can.


Where do you play? Would be funny if we had played on the same or competing teams.



slomustang said:


> Have you ridden the Calabazas Creek Trail (from Cabrillo and San Tomas to Sunnyvale Baylands and back is about 10 miles)? It's a very nice MUP, without a ton of foot traffic.
> 
> I'll have my bike at work in SC during the summer, when I get off earlier. Maybe we can connect then.





patrickkonsor said:


> I live in Santa Clara. Calaveras Creek Trail is a good trail if you're looking for a (rather short) flat ride, I ride it to work everyday.
> 
> Stevens Canyon is probably the best place that's out of the city near Santa Clara, but it might be a bit hilly if you're new.


I haven't ridden either. I'm not even really sure what is around. I'll have to check them out once this rain stops. :shakesfist: Stupid rain!

slo, that would be cool. I'd be down for after work rides.

Thanks again for all the responses.

Cheers


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Unit 91 said:


> Where do you play? Would be funny if we had played on the same or competing teams.
> 
> Cheers


I played at Rollin Ice mainly Thurs nights on a D6 team, "Semifunctional". Also played on a D5 and D7 team Thurs nights as well a few seasons ago. Last year for a while I also played D6 Wed nights.

Got my 2nd concussion in less than 1 1/2 years so I'm taking a break for a while from the hockey world.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

jorgemonkey said:


> I played at Rollin Ice mainly Thurs nights on a D6 team, "Semifunctional". Also played on a D5 and D7 team Thurs nights as well a few seasons ago. Last year for a while I also played D6 Wed nights.
> 
> Got my 2nd concussion in less than 1 1/2 years so I'm taking a break for a while from the hockey world.


I was playing at the same place. Tuesday and Wednesday D7. We just missed each other it seems.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I ride the San Tomas Acquino Creek trail most days, usually after work, on my old Schwinn Sports Tourer:









You can do about 9 miles of pavement out and back, then lots of miles of dirt/gravel out along the bay:
- Bay Trail Pages

I run a 27x1-1/4" tire, the dirt/gravel segments can be done with care on a skinnier tire, but I would probably not ride them on anything less than a 700x28 or so tire.

Other option at finding good bike riding routes is Google Maps, then select "Directions" and click on the bicycle icon and it'll highlight the bike friendly routes in green.


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

4Crawler said:


> I ride the San Tomas Acquino Creek trail most days, usually after work. You can do about 9 miles of pavement out and back, then lots of miles of dirt/gravel out along the bay:
> - http://www.rhorii.com/Baytrails.htm
> 
> Other option at finding good bike riding routes is Google Maps, the n select "Directions" and click on the bicycle icon and it'll highlight the bike friendly routes in green.


Did not know that. Thanks!


----------

